# U-shape headlight installed w/HID



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They look nice, but the individual LED's throw it off. Otherwise those are pretty dope IMO.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The individual leds are the turn signals...which I like better than the wavy version (v2) thats out for sale now. Trust me, the turns look sick when blinking.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow!!! These look amazing. We gotta meet up and see them.

10/10 would look at pic again.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I love it, I love it


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

you have the v2 or v1? I think you have the v2


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

They came out great! I want them now lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Oh, one other question? do you need to DIY the connector? beacause this light is make for RHD cruze


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

These are V1..V2 has the wavy led turn signals which seems to conflict with the U-shape. Yes the installer had to cut wires and be a DIY job (like the tails). iKerm, im patiently waiting for dusk to get a better shot of the halos


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

If I send that to a GM bodyshop, do you think they can do that for me?
do you have a picture or a tutorial for me?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

These are what im waiting to get. Im hoping these will be made as a plug and play headlight. Until then my stockers will do


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

warplane95 said:


> If I send that to a GM bodyshop, do you think they can do that for me?
> do you have a picture or a tutorial for me?


Im not sure if a dealer would do it, but an independent body shop/audio place will. I wasnt there for the install, but he said it wasnt as time consuming as the taillights.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those look great! Can you post up a shot of the headlight beam pattern?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Has a wierd pattern...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks functional. I'll take that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Decisions Decisions...

I can either buy the technostalgia or get these... Hmmm extra paycheck July...

Problem i guess is i have to pay the headlights plus the installation job.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I love it! And do it iKermit you wouldn't regret it! Or maybe you would I don't know lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Think about it as this...if you were a female would you get your *** or *** done first?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Think about it as this...if you were a female would you get your *** or *** done first?


Lol well it depends on which one you get the least compliments on.  LOL. So I take it you like them? And they don't seem to put out as much light as they look like they would.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

So sick dude so sick


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> Think about it as this...if you were a female would you get your *** or *** done first?


Mixed emotions here, i like both. A lot.

That is all.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

lol...stick with the plug and play tails, the headlight install is a pain (bumper drop down install) and then hopefully some company will have figured out a plug and play headlight.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

Love those lights! I like those better then halo rings. Do the have good lighting for night time? I live in a area with lots of moose and deer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Has a wierd pattern...
> View attachment 14541



looks like somethig's up with the shield on the left headlight... the cutoff slopes down to the right and the step isn't in the middle of the beam. Maybe it's bent? Are they Bi-projectors with a moving shield for high beams?

Can you re-post the pic of the lights? I can't see it!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The light output is amazing. The distance the projectors reach is night/day compared to the stock units. I will forward more pics when I get my car back tomorrow (some more surprise work being done right now).


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Wow!!! These look amazing. We gotta meet up and see them.
> 
> 10/10 would look at pic again.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I second this we def. need to meet up!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Calitz was that your Cruze the friday before Memorial Day on I-75 going North?...I was tailing a silver Cruze with blacked out tails, bowties, etc..anyway, we should do a quick meet sometime this summer. Im almost done with the exterior (waiting on some rear bumper work and the rims before I finish the front). I wanted to take some pics when the rims arrive (my fathers day present) and it would be cool to get a group pic of the 3 cars somewhere in Wynwood (with loads of graffiti-laced backgrounds) or some pics overlooking the city by the old Herald Building lot.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Maybe one of you guys can point out where this pic was taken


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> Maybe one of you guys can point out where this pic was taken
> 
> View attachment 14830


This is near 8th ST SW 7 AVE right? I know those towers, Parkway Towers i almost rented there but the neighborhood sucks. 

Or is that near Brickell lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I know where you are talking about (and pressured my wife to go to that area as well only to get shot down cuz it was too sketchy for her also) but I believe the MacArthur Causeway is in the distance so it has to be east of Biscayne somewhere downtown.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Calitz was that your Cruze the friday before Memorial Day on I-75 going North?...I was tailing a silver Cruze with blacked out tails, bowties, etc..anyway, we should do a quick meet sometime this summer. Im almost done with the exterior (waiting on some rear bumper work and the rims before I finish the front). I wanted to take some pics when the rims arrive (my fathers day present) and it would be cool to get a group pic of the 3 cars somewhere in Wynwood (with loads of graffiti-laced backgrounds) or some pics overlooking the city by the old Herald Building lot.


Dude that was you?! MAN! your cruze looks sick! For sure lets meet up I'll tell iKermit to meet up with us as well. I was heading to the Fort Laurdale airport that day with my wife to pick up her cousin who came down from Colombia. I'll shoot you a pm shortly. I go to Wynwood sometimes with the wife and we end up at Wood getting some drinks. That area is a good place to take some photos.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ok awesome..so you married a Colombian..good luck (j/k I did also so I speak with experience). Theres plenty of good eye candy areas that we can get into.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Ok awesome..so you married a Colombian..good luck (j/k I did also so I speak with experience). Theres plenty of good eye candy areas that we can get into.


Sounds good just let me know when you want to meet up and I'm there. Yeah I married a Colombian lol but I know what you mean they are not easy bro but once you know how to handle them it's all smooth sailing from there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

sorry to get off topic guys.. lol but did they disable your daytime runners or use a canceler bc the HID's will flicker with the reduced voltage the daytime running system provides. I Currently have the normal bulbs in mine until i figure out how to get these HID's to properly work the way i want


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> sorry to get off topic guys.. lol but did they disable your daytime runners or use a canceler bc the HID's will flicker with the reduced voltage the daytime running system provides. I Currently have the normal bulbs in mine until i figure out how to get these HID's to properly work the way i want


Actually we went off topic...but Ranger check this out..When I turn the car on in the daytime, only the projector beam lights up but dim. If I put the lights manually in Park Light, the halos come on and the projector cuts off giving it the BMW effect. If I press high beam, the secondary square housing goes on full bright blast and the projector gets bright as **** and the fogs cut off. When it gets dark, the halos come on and the light goes from dim to regular. Exactly the way I wanted it. Not sure how the installer did it, as when they did my Saturn Vue a few years ago, it flickered on daytime running. I had to put a piece of electrical tape on the sensor ball in the Vue for it not to flicker keeping it on night mode.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Took a pic over the weekend..nice sideview to show off the lines.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Took a pic over the weekend..nice sideview to show off the lines.


Looks nice bro. How much were the headlights?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have any close up shots of the lights?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Calints..the lights were $515 shipped. As far as a close-up shot, will post one from home.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Any night shots?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> I know where you are talking about (and pressured my wife to go to that area as well only to get shot down cuz it was too sketchy for her also) but I believe the MacArthur Causeway is in the distance so it has to be east of Biscayne somewhere downtown.












This help?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

We should do it at South Point Park...check it out on the map right before the causeway on the mainland.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

South Point is a good place to do a photo shoot was there last Sunday with the family. The weather is a bit sketchy past couple of days hopefully it clears out by the weekend.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> South Point is a good place to do a photo shoot was there last Sunday with the family. The weather is a bit sketchy past couple of days hopefully it clears out by the weekend.


And today it's been horrible, the wind opened the doors to my job and knocked everything over lol.



RoadRage said:


> We should do it at South Point Park...check it out on the map right before the causeway on the mainland.


Let me know when and ill pop in, sounds like a good time waiting to happen. But do wait until there is sunshine.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Agreed..will keep you guys posted


----------



## Kantamanto1 (Oct 12, 2012)

hey RoadRage , i just bought these a few days ago there from overseas, did you buy yours over seas? i need to know if they will work or not on USA Chevy Cruze 

Kspeed Fits Chevrolet Chevy 2010 Cruze CCFL LED Newest Angel Eye Headlights V3 | eBay


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I purchased mine from a distributer in Korea and yes this will work on US Cruze, however a change in connector type/splice will be needed. I recommend sending it to a shop that deals with HID installation unless you are knowledgable in this type of install.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I found this. Plug and play for USA cruze version

2011-2013 CHEVY CRUZE PROJECTOR BLACK HEADLIGHTS w/ DUAL U HALO & LED SIGNAL


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Those are the newer style with the wavy led signal, as mines are not as noticeable. I wasnt fond of the wave but the overall effect should be the same. They do have a mean eyebrow though.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Kantamanto1 said:


> hey RoadRage , i just bought these a few days ago there from overseas, did you buy yours over seas? i need to know if they will work or not on USA Chevy Cruze
> 
> Kspeed Fits Chevrolet Chevy 2010 Cruze CCFL LED Newest Angel Eye Headlights V3 | eBay


So what is the difference between the V2 and V3, only thing I can see is a huge price difference.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

billyhime said:


> So what is the difference between the V2 and V3, only thing I can see is a huge price difference.


I was checking out a i8 u shape headlight and was wondering the same. Whats the difference in all these.


----------

